# Best Deal for Bolt All-In After 1st Year Free Service



## JTHOJNICKI (Nov 30, 2015)

My Bolt is approaching it's one-year anniversary and will soon reach the end of the free first year of TiVo service. I have a Roamio OTA (All-In) with a 6TB HDD and a Roamio Pro (All-In), so I rarely use the Bolt - only about one night a week when I need a 5th OTA tuner. I intend to retire the Bolt if I cannot get All-In service for it for a reasonable price. Anyone able to negotiate a decent price on service after the first year?


----------



## mark1958 (Feb 13, 2005)

It could never hurt to give them a call and see what they would do, I'm curious myself as my first year is coming up in March.
I just think they are still a bit new for them to offer much of a discount.


----------



## golf4dj (Nov 6, 2005)

mark1958 said:


> It could never hurt to give them a call and see what they would do, I'm curious myself as my first year is coming up in March.
> I just think they are still a bit new for them to offer much of a discount.


My annual service runs out in January - when TiVo had the black friday white out sale going on (All In for $350 with the purchase of a Bolt) I called to see if I could get the promotional "all in" pricing on my existing unit. A no go for me so I just purchased a refurb and will sell the one I have when it runs out.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

golf4dj said:


> My annual service runs out in January - when TiVo had the black friday white out sale going on (All In for $350 with the purchase of a Bolt) I called to see if I could get the promotional "all in" pricing on my existing unit. A no go for me so I just purchased a refurb and will sell the one I have when it runs out.


Make sure you don't let it auto renew, which it will do unless you specifically call and cancel.


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

I purposely used a credit card that I knew would expire before renewing so that wouldn't happen.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Unless the credit card is actually gone they can still bill your number even without the new expiration date. Make sure you cancel or you may be unhappy.


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

Good to know, thanks!


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

lujan said:


> I purposely used a credit card that I knew would expire before renewing so that wouldn't happen.


Ok, just updated the TiVo account with a credit card I didn't want anymore and then cancelled the card so now they can't actually renew the service with my credit card.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Now you will get a nag from emails, phone etc. saying that you owe them money for the new subscription year.. and that service will be terminated if you don't pay.

This is what happened to me when they erroneously thought I didn't renew the account and a card had expired.


----------

